# Dinner



## actech (Jan 7, 2018)

Since I was on call over last weekend. Coldest weather in years. I am sick of fast food and frozen pizza,so I found a whole tenderloin for $66. 7lb. 
Sous vide the steaks [email protected] finish with a torch. Some black tiger shrimp and goodies made a meal to celebrate not being on call.


----------



## crazzycajun (Jan 7, 2018)

Good thing you didn’t cook that on call I’m scared to make a pbj when I’m in call looks good


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 8, 2018)

That is one good looking meal!
Nicely done!
Al


----------



## actech (Jan 8, 2018)

crazzycajun said:


> Good thing you didn’t cook that on call I’m scared to make a pbj when I’m in call looks good


Some times I can get away with doing a meal,but it was staying below zero so I was busy fixing furnaces. 
On a side note I changed out 7 NEST thermostats over that weekend. in the 28 yrs been a hvac tech never changed 7 thermostats in a weekend before. Let alone a single brand.


----------



## crazzycajun (Jan 8, 2018)

Nest is crap good for the tech though glad I do commercial stay warm


----------

